# دفتر الحضور لدورة الطاقة سجل حضورك وتعليقك



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يهمنا تعليقاتكم وأهم تنبيهاتكم بما يخص الدورة

أيضا يمكن أن تذكرونا بأهم النقاط التي تودون أن تناقش ضمن مواضيع الدورة:81: 

سجل حضورك الدورات وعلق ونحن في الخدمة انشاء الله

كل التحية لكل المهندسين الأكارم وزوار الملتقى

mzsk76​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يونيو 2006)

*تعليقات على درس رقم 1 مفهوم الطاقة

======================*


----------



## أبوموسى (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله تعالى خيراُ


----------



## الملهم (3 يونيو 2006)

السلااام عليكم ..​ 
من اليوم وانا اترقب البداية .. يعطيك العافية والله يبارك لك ويوفقك ..

# تساؤل قديم لدي: افرض اني جالس الآن ادفع جدار بيدي وبقوه .. طبعا الجدار لن يتحرك.. 
حسب القانون: ما فعلته لا يعتبر شغل مع اني استهلكت طاقه داخلي وتحولت الى حرارة والتي تكون سبب في تعرقي. كيف نفسر هذا؟

# بالنسبه للتصويت.. ألا تعتقد ان اغلاق التصويت سيكون متأخرا مما قد يؤخرك بالاعداد للموضوع
الذي سيرشح ومن ثم ستعده.. " مجرد اقتراح"

شاكر جدا ومقدر تعبك معنا .. ويسعدني ان اكون مع مجموعه من المتحمسين للطاقه البديله مثلكم .. 
لاني جدا متحمس لهذا المجال..

تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتي
المـــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــلهم​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2006)

نعم أخي الكريم الملهم .......... في البداية سعيد جدا بمشاركتك

هناك اختلاف كما ذكرت بين مفهوم طاقة وشغل ، فالطاقة هي القدرة على بذل شغل معين

أما الشغل هو قوة مبذولة في الازاحة التي نتجت

لذلك أنت عندما بذلت قوة على الجدار ولم تحدث ازاحة كان شغلك صفر لكن في نفس الوقت أنت قادر

على بذل شغل لأن لديك قوة وهذه طاقة ولكون الطاقة لا تفنى ولاتستحدث من العدم فقد تحولت 

من طاقة حركية إلى حرارية كماذكرت أيضا تشتت بعضها على الجدار على صورة حرارة بدليل ارتفاع

حرارة يديك الملامسة للجدار

بالنسبة للاستفتاء ..... موضوع التوربينات والخلايا المشسية كلاهما جاهزين 

لكنني محتار أيهما أضع أولا حتى يوم السبت المقبل

لذلك حسب نتيجة الاستفتاء سوف أضع انشاء الله

شكرا أخي الكريم مرة أخرى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2006)

تعليق منقول للأخ abo mahmoud

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
إنني أنتظر الدرس القادم بكل شوق


أخي الكريمabo mahmoud كما ذكرنا نعلق تحت دفتر الحضور أما في الدرس فقط نضيف اضافات علمية أو تصحح لي إذا أخطأت

جزاك الله كل خير ............. mzsk76


----------



## waken (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا اخى على هالدرس فانتظار المزيد


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ازيدونا يرحمكم الله


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (4 يونيو 2006)

ارجو التعمق في المواضيع لاان نكتفي بالامور السطحية


----------



## مامون القزاز (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا" 
يرجى اعلامنا عن مواعيد الدورة هل هي يوميا" او مرتان في الاسبوع وشكرا"


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2006)

الدورة درسان أسبوعيا انشاء الله تحت نفس العنوان

أي الأسبوع هذا مثلا درسان تحت عنوان مفهوم الطاقة

الأسبوع المقبل حسب نتيجة التصويت أيضا وهكذا

أنا نقلت مشاركاتكم تحت دفتر الحضور لأنها تعليقات أما في مشاركة الدورة فيجوز لك أن تضيف 

معلومات فقط

يا شباب الخير ويا مهندسي العرب والمسلمين

لست أنا فقط من يجوز له إدارج المعلومات للدورة أي أنه لا أستاذ للدورة وانما نحن جميعا 

نتعاون في جمع الملعلومات ووضعها تحت عنوان الدرس المناسب

مثلا أنزلنا درس مفهوم الطاقة إذا كلكم تبحثون عن ما لم أدرجه أنا وتدرجونه أنتم وأتمنى من كل 

أصحاب الخبرات في هذا المجال أن يتعاونوا

جزاكم الله كل الخير وانتظر منك المعلومات القيمة وأأكد من يدرج معلومة يجب أن يضع المرجع

أو عنوان الموقع الذي أخذ منه

شكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور على درس الطاقة (1) بداية موفقة فاستهلاك الطاقة مؤشر للرفاهية بالبلد:31: ....

في كل مرة نجح الانسان فيها بتحويل شكل من اشكال الطاقة الى شكل اخر يستفيد منها ويستعملها.....تغيرت حياته ابديا​
حبذا لو تعطينا برسم توضيحي الاجهزة التي تحول الطاقة من شكل الى شكل اخر​
عندي سؤال بالنسبة لنظرية القوى الموحدة........ماهي؟​

احترامي


----------



## azzo (4 يونيو 2006)

*تحياتي وتثبيت حضوري*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم...
جزاك الله كل خير وهذا ان شاء الله سيضاف الى ميزان حسناتك...
اريد ان اعلم آي من يومي الاسبوع ستكون المحاضرات.
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
معتز رجب / ليبيا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2006)

يوم الثلاثاء انشاء الله سينزل الجزء الثاني من الدرس في نفس صفحة رقم 1


----------



## azzo (4 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
شكرا.... لا استطيع وصف ماأشعر به الآن 
اللهم وفقه في الدنيا والاخرة و اجعل كل حرف يكتبه تضاف الى ميزان حسناته
معتز رجب / ليبيا


----------



## mukarameng (4 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي والى الامام


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يونيو 2006)

أخ أبو الوليد مشاركتك تعتبر مشاركة علمية لذلك هي مساهمة بالدورة 

لذلك أدرجتها أو نقلتها تحت عنوان الدورة الذي هو دورة الطاقة البديلة درس رقم 1 مفهوم الطاقة

أشكرك كل الشكر أبو الوليد وأنت أول من يساهم بحق في الدورة

أتمنى من الجميع المساهمة بمعلومات اضافية تحت عنوان الدورة

انتظركم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا صناعة المعمار على المشاركة في درس رقم 1 وأيضا الأخ أبو الوليد

وأنتظر المزيد من الجميع

أين أنتم أين الحماس الذي وجدناه يوم أعلان الدورة

جزاكم الله كل خير وإلى الامام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يونيو 2006)

انا حاضر .
وجزاكم الله خير ومحبه وعافية .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد مضر (5 يونيو 2006)

لكم منا جزيل الشكر و امدكم الله بالعلم و الهمة العالية


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 يونيو 2006)

*حتى تستمر الدورة بنجاح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاعضاء الكرام وكل من تشجع للدورة:

يبدو ان الفكرة لم تصل بوضوح للجميع.....او سوء فهم:80: ​
الاخ المشرف (لم يقصر بمبادرات حثيثة لأفادة الجميع) ليس هو الاستاذ الوحيد للدورة.....الجميع يجب ان يشارك 

لناخذ حملا عنه ولا نلقي بعبء الدورة عليه وحده..... حتى نساعده على الاستمرار والعطاء:15:​
اتمنى ان لا يبخل احد بما عنده

احترامي


----------



## أبوالوليد (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

أتمنى من الأخوان وخاصة المشرف الفاضل زيادة حجم الخط قليلاً لأن المعلومات - ماشاء الله - وفيرة وكثيرة فإذا كان حجم الخط صغيراً تكون القراءة متعبة شيئاً ما.. مجرد إقتراح

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## الحالم (6 يونيو 2006)

مشكور بشمهندس ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 يونيو 2006)

*شارك ولو بمعلومة بسيطة*

السلام عليكم اخوتي

اين من تشجعو للدورة .......ابحثوا لتستفيدوا وتفيدونا.........حتى اسئلة ماعندكم   

اذكركم بضرورة المشاركة وتقديم اي مادة عن الطاقة فكلنا اساتذة لهذه [BLINK]الدورة القيمة و النادرة[/BLINK]:31: 


يومين فقط وسينتقل اخونا المشرف الى موضوع اخر ........وقتها لن تقبل اي مداخلة عن الطاقة​

اتمنى التفاعل اكثر بالدروس التالية

احترامي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 يونيو 2006)

فعلا صناعة المعمار

لقد بدأت أشعر بالاحباط لأن الردود كانت رائعة يوم الاعلان عن الدورة وكانت متواضعة في اليوم المهم

يوم الدورة

ونحن لم نطرح الدورة لتشجعونا وانما طرحناها لنتعلم ونتناقش

ربما الدرس الأول ممل لأنه درس عام لكن سنرى التفاعل مع الدرس الثاني انشاء الله

لا تنسوا أخواننا المهندسين الطاقة البديلة هي قسم الجميع بلا استثناء فهي للكهربائي والمدني والمعماري والصناعي والطبي والكيميائي وكل التخصصات ما عدى مهندس النفط لأنه ملوث للبيئة هههه

للجميع بلا استثناء

أنتظر منكم ما هو أكثر فلقد عقدت العزم على أن نسبق الغرب في هذا المجال فمازالوا فيه متأخرين

فساعدوني واحملوا الرسالة أيضا في بلادكم

كل التحية لكم جميعا


----------



## م.أبو عبدالله (7 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير وفي انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (8 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"] 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ، وعندى إقتراح وهو أن نقوم بعمل تقييم للأثار البيئية الناتجة عن أستخدام الطاقات المتجددة على إحدى الأمثلة ، وتقييم لنفس المثال عند إستخدامنا للوقود مثلآ أوأى من الطاقات المحدودة 0000، وذلك للشعور بأهمية هذا الموضوع وأهمية وجود بيئة غير ملوثة 0
[/frame]


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (8 يونيو 2006)

اشكركم على هذه المعلومات وسازودكم قريبا ببحث متكامل ومفصل ومطبق عن طاقة الرياح


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 يونيو 2006)

شكرا أخي محمد وأخي عدي

أثمن اقتراحك أخي محمد فهل بوسعك ان توضح لي الفكرة بشكل كامل

أخواني الكرام كما ذكرت لست أنا مصدر المعلومات في الدورة

إنما كل من يمتلك معلومة بوسعه أن أيضعها

فمن هو مستعد ليعطي درس الطاقة الشمسية يمكن أن يشارك هنا وسنتفق على موعد ادراج الدرس

شكرا


----------



## DrClick (9 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء الاهتمام بالرسومات التوضيحية والتعمق في المواضيع


----------



## waken (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا نريد المزيد


----------



## DrClick (12 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك يأخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## solom012 (12 يونيو 2006)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك علما فوق علمك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا صناعة المعمار دائما من السباقين ... بارك الله فيك

موقع جيد جدا لانجاز عربي في مجال الطاقة الشمسية وفيه معلومات ممتازة ولقد شارك به أحد أعضاء الملتقى فله جزيل الشكر

http://www.geocities.com/solar2002eg/search.htm


----------



## pilot_789 (15 يونيو 2006)

اكمل في الطاقه الشمسيه


----------



## ostasd (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخوتى هذا مجهود عضيم ومفيد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 يونيو 2006)

سنتابع مع بداية الأسبوع المقبل مع الطاقة الشمسية انشاء الله

أنتظر من المهتمين ابداعاتهم

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## labeeb (15 يونيو 2006)

مجهود واهتمام يستحق كل الشكر والعرفان والتقدير
اشكرك على هذا الدرس الجيد اخي المشرف ومزيدا من التقدم 
وكذا المهندس صناعة المعمار على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاكم الله خير ودمتم لنا 

والان اتذكرت الكتاب الي طلبته الان بروح اجيبه واجربه واذا طلع ما فيه خلل برفعه الى هذا القسم
تحياتي


----------



## malk60 (16 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافية
:13: :13:


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (16 يونيو 2006)

هل بامكاننا معرفة طرق تصنيع بسيطة وهل لنا ان نعرف الاسعار التقديرية لأجزاء التصنيع حتى نستطيع المقارنة مع الكلفة التقديرة لباقي انواع الطاقة


----------



## pilot_789 (16 يونيو 2006)

والله انا مع الشباب فهو موضوع لم يعمم في العالم بما فيه الكفايه
وارجو السرعة في الدخول في الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## sulaiman (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم على هالمعلومات المفيدة 
ماهي الشركات التي تبيع الخلايا الشمسية في المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## hirr71 (16 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (16 يونيو 2006)

*auday_1971************

الى كل الاخوة المشتركين هل بالامكان معرفة طريقة التصنيع البدائية لهذه الخلايا وكيفية العمل بها بعد الربط


----------



## أصيل (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
أشكر إدارة الملتقى والعاملين به ورواده على هذه الجهود المتميزة التي هي من سمات الملتقى الرائد ملتقى المهندسين العرب .
وإني أتطلع إلى المزيد منك أخي mzsk76 ، وأرجوا لي ولك التوفيق .
نحن نعلم أن للخلايا الشمسية دور فاعل ومثالي جداً في إنتاج الطاقة التي قد تجعنا نستغني عن المحروقات بكل ارتياح ، ولكن العائق الكبير في هذا الصدد هو التكلفة العالية لتصنيع هذه الخلايا ، 
وهذه التكلفة العالية كما تعلمون ناتجة عن ظآلة الموارد التي يمكننا الحصول منها على خامات إنتاج الخلايا الشمسية ، ولو افترضنا التبني الجاد لهذه الخلايا في إنتاج الطاقة من بعض الحكومات فلن يراودنا شك في نفاذ خامات إنتاج الخلايا الشمسية بسرعة عالية جداً قد تكون سنة   .
لذلك فإني أرى أن الحل الأنسب لهذه القضية هو إنتاج خلايا شمسية تتوفر مواردها في الطبيعة ،
لتلبية احتياجات المصانع والمستهلكين من جهة ، ولتقليل أسعار الإنتاج من الجهة الأخرى .

لكن لي تساؤلاً يقف في طريقي قبل التفكير في اختراع آلة أو خلية بهذه المواصفات :
ماذا سيكون موقف أو ردة فعل دولة تعتمد على النفط في مواردها الاقتصادية مثل الحكومة السعودية في حين قام أحد أبنائها بإنتاج أو باختراع هذه الآلة التي ما زالت مجرد أحلام وأمنيات ،
ولكنها ضرورة حتمية من ضروريات المستقبل القريب . . . 

، ، ، دمتم بكل خير .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

بالعكس أخي الكريم أصيل السعودية شجعت وبشكل كبير تطبيق سياسات الطاقة المتجددة فيها

اسأل عن روعة وعظمة المشاريع التي طبقت فيها

أرجوا أن تدعمنا بما لديك من معلومات عن صناعة الخلايا وأن تسهم في نشر كل المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع

ليتسنا للجميع العمل بها وعليها ناشاء الله فبمجهودي وبمجهودكم نحقق نهضة حقيقية انشاء الله

تحياتي


----------



## سامر محمد (16 يونيو 2006)

اشكر السيد المشرف الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع المهم والمتزايد في اهميتة .وارجو المزيد


----------



## أصيل (16 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك عزيزي الأخ المشرف mzsk76 على سرعة ردك وتجاوبك ،
وأعتذر عن عدم التصفح الجيد للموضوع . وهذا هو أملي في حكومتنا الله يبارك فيها ويديم عزها .

 ، ، ، وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه الخير . vbmenu_register("postmenu_141209", true);


----------



## أصيل (16 يونيو 2006)

أصيل قال:


> أشكرك عزيزي الأخ المشرف mzsk76 على سرعة ردك وتجاوبك ،
> وأعتذر عن عدم التصفح الجيد للموضوع . وهذا هو أملي في حكومتنا الله يبارك فيها ويديم عزها .
> 
> ، ، ، وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه الخير . vbmenu_register("postmenu_141209", true);


 
الشخمطة الانجليزية ما أدري من وين جات . . . 

 ، ، ، ســـــــــــــــــلام .


----------



## همتار (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
هل لكم ان تفيدونا بمعلومات عن طاقة الريح ، وطرق توليد الكهرباء منها بالتفصيل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alian (17 يونيو 2006)

جهد مشكور
في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## التائب (17 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير واحسن


----------



## Abu Muhammed (19 يونيو 2006)

سلام عليكم

عزيزي المهندس
هل تملك حسابات لبرج الشمسي.
هل يوجد لديك معلومات عن تكلفة ,
ما مدا فعاليتها مقارنة بالالواح الشمسية



Download high resolution version (1468x1952, 2072 KB)


Description: Solar Two in Daggett, CA. It was a 10-MW solar thermal electric power plant. Heliostats followed the sun and directed its light to the receiver at the top of the tower.
Source: The photograph was taken by kjkolb.
Date: 7/23/2003
Copyright: The photograph is released under GFDL and cc-by-sa-2.5


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Solar_Two_2003.jpg


----------



## Abu Muhammed (19 يونيو 2006)

another photograph

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Power_Tower.jpg


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 يونيو 2006)

أخونا أبو محمد هل هذا سؤال موجه لي أم مشاركة

أنتظر ايضاح

بالنسبة للبرج الشمسي فهو على الطريق ضمن موضوع مشاريع وأفكار أخرى سيأتي ضمن الدورة على المدى البعيد

الموضوع كبير ويحتاج لوقت إلا إذا ساعدتوني في الطرح

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبوالوليد (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم..
اعذروني على الغياب ولكن لضروف وسوف اتواصل معاكم عن قريب ان شاءلله

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## وليد علي(أبوهاجر) (20 يونيو 2006)

الحمدلله استفدت مع أني مجالي هندسة الحاسوب
فجزى الله الجميع خيراً.


----------



## الملهم (20 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز mzsk76

يؤسفني تغيبي عنكم لفترة اسبوعين لكن كنت مسافر .. واتمنى ان لا يقل حماسك وان تاخذ بالحسبان الاجازة والسفر مما تجعل التغيب وارد جدا.. لكن مع اني كنت مسافر الا اني كنت افكر بالدوره وكنت اتمنى الا تكونوا توسعت قبل عودتي وحصل ما تمنيت.. فإلا الامام.

<<<< من الحماس للطاقه البديله اشترا ساعه تعمل مستفيدة من الطاقه الحركيه لليد : )

تحياتي لكم جميعا والى الامام........


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2006)

أعتذر أنني لم أنزل درس لهذا الأسبوع وذلك للضغوط الكثيرة علي وكما تعلمون أحاول ان أبحث عن شيء جديد ومفيد وليش مجرد تعبئة صفحات

يوم السبت المقبل انشاء الله سيكون الدرس الجديد وسينزل معه مباشرة درس في كودة المباني الموفرة للطاقة

بارك الله فيك أخي الملهم وأتمنى أن تساعدونا بما لديكم من معلومات في المجال


----------



## ايناس-عراق (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وان شاء الله دائما متواصلين بطلب العلم والمعرفة
شكري وتقديري لجمعين المساهمين في هذا المنتدى......


----------



## م . سيف (21 يونيو 2006)

كيف حالكم شباب وكيف اصبحتم وكيف امسيتم والله الغفور الرحيم وشكرا


----------



## diar (23 يونيو 2006)

مساء الخير.. 
انا معماريه , طالبة ماجستير , واريد ان اتخصص بالخلايا الشمسيه في المباني 
قرات كتاب عن الطاقه الشمسية بشكل عام و قرات في النت مواضيع كثيره عن الطاقه الشمسية 
ولكن لحد الان لم استطع ان استقر على فكره ممكن ان اربط بها بين الخلايا الشمسيه و العماره , فالعناوين التي تخطر على بالي كلها مطروحه سابقا , و كلها تتعلق بطرق لحساب الطاقه الشمسيه للبيوت او المجمعات الشمسيه 
فكرت ان يكون البحث عن كيفية استخدام الخلايا الشمسيه في المستشفيات , اي تقليل كلفة الطاقه في التي نحتاجها في المستشفيات 
ولا ادري ان كنت افكر بالاتجاه الصحيح او لا .. فهل موضوع تقليل كلفة الطاقه المستخدمه في المستشفيات صالح لان يكون موضوع لاطروحه ؟ .. ما اعنيه هو .. هل هناك فرق في استخدام الخلايا الشمسيه في البيوت عنها في المستشفيات ؟هل نحتاج لاطروحه تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع ؟
ثم ان كان الموضوع مجدي ...فهل هناك مصادر عن استخدام الطاقه الشمسيه في المستشفيات؟

شاكرة لكم اهتمامكم
دمتم بخير 
ديار


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يونيو 2006)

أخت ديار هناك مجموعة أبحاث ماستر وبكالوريوس مميزة أخذتها من موقع خاص

هذا الموقع أنزلته في مشاركة على منتدى صيد المواقع الهندسية تحت عنوان

أقدم موقع لايمكن لمحترف ايجاده وهذا هو الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=148054#post148054

عند دخولك للموقع المذكور في الرابط السابق يوجد فهرسة 
a b c ................ all
ضعي all ثم ابحثي عن photovolatic

تجدي كل الأبحاث في هذا المجال

كمعمارية هناك ملاحظة

المعماريين يهتمون بمجال كودة المباني الموفرة للطاقة أقترح أن تتابعي الدورة في مجالها

على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21402


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يونيو 2006)

أخت dair رديت على سؤالك

لكن نقلت مشاركتك لمشاركة دفتر الحضور

على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20415


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ العزيز mzsk76 .

هل لديك فكرة عن جهاز عاكس يشحن البطارية في ساعات وجود الكهرباء لمجموعة بطاريات .

وعند الضرورة يعطي 220 فولت لمدة ساعات زمنية . نحن نستخدمه في العراق بصورة غير شائعة 

ذلك لقلة فترة تجهيزنا بالكهرباء حيث لا يلبي حاجة شحن البطارية .

ولو اطلت عليك لكن للضرورة احكام .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يونيو 2006)

أكيد أخي شكري

في فلسطين لدينا جهاز شائع يوصل بالكهرباء نسميه switch أو الشاحن والبعض يشبه بجهاز شحن الكمبيوتر UBS

يوصل بالكهرباء ويوصل ببطارية سيارة في حال وجود الكهرباء يشحن بطارية السيارة وفي حال انقطاعها يحول جهد بطارية السيارة الثابت لمتردد ويشغل كهرباء المنزل مثلا لمبة وتلفزيون وحاسوب
أو أي جهاز ما عدا الثلاجة أو المكيف


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ العزيز mzsk76 

اشكرك كثير الشكر لسرعة ردك الكريم .

هل من تفاصيل عن هذا الجهاز اكثر ؟ وهل يعمل نفس مبدأ الطاقة الشمسية لكن المصدر كهرباء 

او بصيغة اخرى هل نستفاد مسقبلأ من هذا الجهاز عندما نطبق بشكل عملي دروس الدورة .


البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يونيو 2006)

سوف أتكلم عنه في درس رقم 5 من الدورة انشاء الله


----------



## مامون القزاز (25 يونيو 2006)

جميع الدراسات تبين ان استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لحد الان على مجال استخدام بسيط ولماذا لم ينتشر في الوطن العربي نع العلم ان الوطن العربي غني جدا" بالطاقة الشمسية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ العزيز mzsk76 

تحية اعتزاز ومحبة كبيرة لك ايها المشرف الدؤب . واسمح لي ان اطلق عليك( الشمس البراّق)

لأن منّور علينا بأجاباتك السريعة لا تمّل ولا تكّل من اي سؤال يطرح عليك .

ويقول نبينا الأكرم (المؤمن اذا مات وترك ورقة واحدة عليها علم تكون تلك الورقة يوم القيامة 

سترأ فيما بينه وبين النار واعطاه الله تبارك وتعالى بكل حرف مكتوب عليها مدينة اوسع من الدنيا

سبع مرات ) واسأل الله ان يتقبل منك صالح اعمالك ويجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يونيو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك أخي شكري

تأكد أخي بأنني فعلا أطلب أجر رب العالمين بكل كلمة أكتبها

وليس لدي ذلك العلم الكبير لكن بالبحث والسؤال نجد المطلوب

أتمنى مساعدة الجميع

وانشاء الله كما ذكرت يكون هذا المنتدى حجة لنا لا علينا

تحياتي


----------



## diar (26 يونيو 2006)

اين مشاركتي ؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2006)

أخ dair نقلت مشاركتك إلى دفتر الحضور على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20415

يرجى دوما وضع أي سؤال أو استفسار أو تعليق في دفتر الحضور السابق ذكره

يسمح فقط للمشاركات العلمية بأن تدرج تحت موضوع الدورة

ملاحظة: لقد رددت عليك أيضا ضمن مشاركة دفتر الحضور

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نون1 (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى وانت تضع ايدينا على درب التقنيه وارجو ان تركز فى الموضوع على اسس تصميم الخلايا بارخص الطرق


----------



## حمزة شرقي (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكم على كل شيئ


----------



## وفاء1980 (8 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

كل التقدير لك مشرفنا على الدروس وخاصة الدرس رقم 4:20: .........ماشاءالله عليك لم تقصر بل نحن المقصرون:80: 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

بالنسبة للاستطلاع هل شعرت بفائدة حقيقية من الدروس؟

الاخ omarsaaed اجاب:
لا ، الدروس مملة ولدي طريقة طرح أفضل

لا تبخل علينا اخبرنا ماهي:87: 


مع الاحترام :7:


----------



## المهندسه أمل (8 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## en_mohamedtop (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يوليو 2006)

*استخدام ضوء الشمس لأنارة الداخلية*










لدي مجموعة صور لمراحل تركيب وعمل هذه النماذج بالتفصيل ممكن للأخوة الأستفادة منها لكن كيف 

انقلها الى المنتدى هل هناك طريقة ما .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 يوليو 2006)

*اقتراح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكرى محمد نورى مشكور اخي سلفا لكن ارى انه من الافضل ان تشاركنا بما لديك في الدورة التي يقوم عليها المشرف الفاضل
المشرف يطرح المواضيع بتسلسل ارجو ان تضيف مالديك على الدروس بما يتلاءم مع المواضيع .........بهذه الطريقة تكون الفائدة اعم, واسهل للفهم وممتعة 

مارأيك 

احترامي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ صناعة المعمار .

اشكر مرورك الكريم وردك المتواضع . لكن يأ اخي من منا يضمن لنا العيش غدا .

ارجو الأجابة عن السؤال لمن لديه الجواب . وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يوليو 2006)

أخي شكري أرسلها لي وأنا أنقلها على الملتقى انشاء الله

ماشاء الله عليك مبادر ومميز أخي الكريم

كل التحية لك

بريدي موجود في ملفي الشخصي

تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكي أخت صناعة المعمار

فعلا درس (6) كان باخراج رائع

والأهم فائدته العلمية والصور منسقة بطريقة طيبة جدا

ربنا يفتح عليكي يارب


----------



## مهند المهداوي (9 أغسطس 2006)

*الاشتراك بالدورة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو بيان كيفية الاشتراك بالدورة واين نجد المعلومات المتعلقة بها مع الشكر والتقدير. 
مهند المهداوي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الحبيب مهند المهداوي

الدورة عبارة عن دروس منفصلة في مجالات الطاقة تنزل على هيئة مشاركات

لا تحتاج طريقة تسجيل معينة

وإليك روابط الدروس حتى هذه اللحظة

درس 6
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26046

درس 5
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24357

درس 4
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22112

درس 3
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20969

درس 2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20548

درس 1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20411


يمكنك أن تقرأ العديد من المواضيع المفيدة أيضا في قسم الطاقة المتجددة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=46


تحياتي


----------



## همتار (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
اقترح تنظيم الدروس كاملة بشكل كتاب (مطبوع او الكتروني ) حتى يتم تصنيفه وتسهيل عملية الرجوع اليه لاستفادة اكبر


----------



## مهند المهداوي (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مشكور اخي محمد الكردي على هذا التعاون البناء وجزاك الله خيرا 
بالنسبة لاقتراح الاخ همتار انا ارى انه في محله وهل بالامكان عمل الدورة على شكل Pdf ستفيدنا كثيرا بذلك مشكورين.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2006)

أعدكم بأننا سنفعل بعد انتهاء الدورة انشاء الله


----------



## ضياءعبدالعزيز (11 أغسطس 2006)

محاضرة ممتازة بارك الله فيك


----------



## حماده الجزار (11 أغسطس 2006)

الف مليون شكر ونتمنى لكم دوام التفوق النجاح
الى الامام مع تحيان الجزار
معلومات غاليه شكرا


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم انا عايز اعرف اي موضيع عن المضخات والغلايات واشكركم


----------



## mkhalifa (11 أغسطس 2006)

Well done, these information were very useful
Thanks a lot all the
Mohame Khalifa


----------



## طارق نجاح (11 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## besteau (11 أغسطس 2006)

*besteau**************

شكرا سيدي على هدا الجهد المعتبر و اتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح و التوفيق...
ارجو منك سيدي ان كان لك مواضيع بالعربية في ميدان الهندسة المائية ان تفيدني بها لانني اريد تعريب نفسي و افادة طلبتي بها...حيث انني استاد في معهد بالجزائر في هدا الأختصاص ....شكرا جزيلا مجددا...عزالدين


----------



## mkahlout (11 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## رياض الأمير (11 أغسطس 2006)

*الطاقة البديلة*

الأخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع شيق ومهم جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم للمزيد
م/رياض الأمير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الأكارم

شكرا لتفاعلكم الطيب أأكد على كلام أختي صناعة المعمار أن أي سؤال أو مشاركة يجب أن تكون على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20415

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس فهد مهداوي (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك لكن لو وجدة طاقة بديلة غير مكافة افضل


----------



## nasser_cjo (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخي الكريم
[MOVE="right"] 
موضوع ذو إفادة 
[/MOVE]


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (11 أغسطس 2006)

*ماذا نفعل للمجهودات الطيبه التي تقدموها الا ان نقول (جزاكم الله خيرا)*

(جزاكم الله خيرا)


----------



## هيثم السعدي (11 أغسطس 2006)

هيثم السعدى
اهنئكم على هذا الشرح اللطيف 
لكن ارجو منكم المزيد من التفاصيل الدقيقة:16:


----------



## Ash_s (12 أغسطس 2006)

هل يساعدني احد المتخصصين في عمل توربين لصاروخ؟


----------



## برامج الحاسوب (12 أغسطس 2006)

عاشت ايدك والله يوفقك


----------



## hasneen (12 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]بارك الله بكم امتعتونا وافدتونا[/frame]


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (12 أغسطس 2006)

باركك الله درس مفيد


----------



## ameng (12 أغسطس 2006)

هذا موضوع قيم ومفيد شكرا لكم


----------



## سامي الرابح (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الممتاز ...


----------



## عمروالحداد (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والله مفيده جدا


----------



## نسائم منصوركتى (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## موحا عادل (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور علي هذه المعلومات القيمه يا اخي


----------



## amrelgohre2u (12 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## eng_m_ibrahim (12 أغسطس 2006)

اصغر التوربينات هو التوربين الذي يشغل حفارة الاسنان ويدور باكثر من مئة الف دورة بالدقيقة وللعلم كما قل قطر التوربين كلما امكن استخدامة بسرعه اعلى لان قوة الطرد المركزي تكون اقل


----------



## SUP060 (12 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الشيق وارجو من كل من يعرف هذه المعلومات ولا يبخل انا اريد فقط كيف احسب الواط في الساعة للدينمو وسؤال اخر هوكيف احسب الفولت ايضا ولو في دائرة الكترونية لرفع الفولت او الواط وهل يعرف الواط والفولت من حجم الدينمو وشكرا جزيل الشكر لمن يرسل لي هذاه الاجوبة علي هذا الايميل 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

رجاء يمنع وضع العنوان البريدي والتواصل يتم عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


----------



## رياض الأمير (12 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ ابو عمر المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اضافة رائعة لموضوع مهم وشيق جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا
م/رياض الأمير


----------



## SUP060 (12 أغسطس 2006)

الشكر لله اخ رياض


----------



## شوان غازي (12 أغسطس 2006)

اعجز عن شكركم لأنكم لاتعرفون مدى استفادتي من هذه المعلومات واكرر شكري مرةً اخرى


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (12 أغسطس 2006)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداًًًً والله مية مية 
بس ياريت تبقوا تحطوا مواقع بها برامج تدريب على التوربينات دة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا اهلا اخوتي الاعزاء سعيدة جدا بتفاعلكم الرائع على درس التوربينات وكل استفسار سنجتهد للاجابة عنه وانتظروا تعمق اكبر بالموضوع كما وعدنا المشرف الكريم ابو عمر:85: 

تحياتي


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ياخى وجزاك الله كل خير كم كنت محتاج لهزه المعلومات اتمنى ان اعرف المزيد اللهم اسالك ان تغفر لي ولاخواني المسلمين امين


----------



## علي داود (12 أغسطس 2006)

ارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وفقك الله


----------



## mohamed awad (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الموضوع المميز
و احب ان اضيف انه في الوقت الحالي و مع تطور تصميم التوربينات الغازية اصبحت لا تقل كفاءة عن التوربنيات البخارية فبعض الموديلات من انتاج Siemens & GE اصبحت كفائتها 38% بمفردها و 52% باستخدامها في دورة مركبة اي مع وحدة استعادة قدرة و تربينة بخارية


----------



## abdullahzah (12 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع رائع بل والله اكثر من روعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جزاك الله الجنة ولا حرمك الاجر - الأخت صناعة المعمار وفقك الله - والشكر موصول للفاضل المشرف الكريم


----------



## eng_3mr84 (12 أغسطس 2006)

so nice article


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (12 أغسطس 2006)

بيم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد السلام عليكم جميعا
اننى اعمل بوحدة لفصل الغازات عن طريق الاساله ويوجد بالوحده تربينه لتمديد النتروجين وهى من نوع GE rotoflow وسرعتها 38000 لفه/دقيقه فالى اى نوع تنتمى ؟
م/ سامح صفى الدين


----------



## الأستاذ (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع القيم


----------



## فوزى لطفى (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## كيماوي جدة (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم


----------



## المشـ(بوسلطان)ـتاق (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووووررررر وماقصرت


----------



## sohaibkhlil (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mdossary2 (13 أغسطس 2006)

بيض الله وجهك وسدد خطاك على الإتحافات الجميلة عن التربينات


----------



## hwardat (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## maes (13 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع مفيد جدا و يحوي العديد من المعلومات التي اسمعها لاول مرة شكرا لك:7:


----------



## mohamedalfadel (13 أغسطس 2006)

الشكر الجزيل على الدرس الجميل والنافع انشاء الله


----------



## akreyi (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ... نرجو المزيد


----------



## akreyi (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akreyi (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## كاظم المظفر (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا" جزيلا" يا أخ فيصل على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن التوربينات وشكرا"لك على هذه الروح التي تملكها والتي تتميز بالعطاء والمواصلة فشكرا" مرة اخرى


----------



## كربلائي انا (13 أغسطس 2006)

اشكركم الشكر الجزيل وعاشت ايديكم على الشرح الموفق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم skanom الموضوع لم يزل سامحك الله

ولكن ولأنه في صلب الموضوع يجب أن ينقل إلى الدورة فلقد نقلته إلى درس رقم 6 على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=26046

وفي الحقيقة أشكرك جزيلا على هذه المشاركات الرائعة

بارك الله فيك

لمزيد من المعلومات عن قوانين المشاركة في الدورة راجع الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=19840


----------



## نون1 (13 أغسطس 2006)

والله الحقيقة موضوع شيق وجميل ونتمني المزيد(abdallah idriss)


----------



## skanom (13 أغسطس 2006)

أعتذر أخي محمد الكردي على سوء الضن وإن غايتي الوحيدة هي أن يستفيد اخواني بهذه المعلومات
والسلام عليك ورحمة الله


لا بأس أخي الكريم

أنتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك الرائعة فلقد أعجبتني جدا.............. مشرف القسم م.محمد الكردي


----------



## mazemaster (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً لهذا الموضوع المميز و العرض المبسط


----------



## محمدسعدالسعيد (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الكلام رائع والحمد لله ولكن احتاج معلومات اكثر عن التربين المغناطيسى.
فلو يوجد اى موقع يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع فلكم الشكر.


----------



## العنقاء (13 أغسطس 2006)

نشكركم على هذا الموضوع و لكن معلومات سطحية نريد المزيد و التعمق في الموضوع خاصة حول التربينات الغازية فانها تستعمل في الطائرات الحربية و المدنية


----------



## amir_azab2000 (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## islam451 (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الدرس


----------



## محنشي (13 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا لكم ..*

:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 
شكرا لكم على هذا الدرس المتميز..
نرغب في عروض عن
* power
*generator
*protection


----------



## نيازي حسن (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم جمعيا
حفظكم الله لامة الاسلامية


----------



## saady (13 أغسطس 2006)

*انظمة السيطرة على التورباين*

ارجو ان اشارك معكم في موضوع مهم جدا هو انظمة السيطرة على التورباين وهي 
MARK V speedtronic under IDOS and HMI
NETCON 
MICRONET
وهذه من اهم انظمة السيطرة في الوقت الحاضر ارجو ممن عنده معلومات الاشتراك في هذا الموضوع وبارك الله في جهودكم جميعا واشارك انا في هذ الموضوع بقدر ماامتلك من معلومات ومااوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 أغسطس 2006)

نرحب بأي مشاركة أو إضافة منك أخي saady

يمكنك أن تضيف في درس 6 إذا كان الأمر يخص التوربينات أو تنزل درس جيد مكمل

بارك الله فيك وشكرا للمبادرة


----------



## زياد ياسر اسعد (14 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

:7: الزملأء ألأعزاء
بارك الله في جهودكم ومزيدا من التقدم والمساعدة ان شاء الله
واود أن أعلمكم وبصفتي مهندس ميكانيك .. لدي اهتمامات في المواضيع التالية :
- محركات ألأحتراق الداخلي ( ديزل + بنزين )
- الرسم بواسطة الكمبيوتر ( AUTO CAD )
- الرسم التقليدي
- المضخات 
- valves
- Bearings

لذا أرجو منكم تزويدي بأي شيء يتعلق بهذه المواضيع مثل مواقع على شبكة ألأنترنت أو أسماء مراجع قيمة او موضوعات منشورة

مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 أغسطس 2006)

أتمنى من جميع من شاركوا معنا في الدورة أن يشاركوا أيضا في الموضوعين التاليين

لأهميتهما

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19723

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19685

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الكرام لا تنسوا أي تعليق أو سؤال يخص الدورة يكون على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20415

أي إضافة علمية في نفس موضوع التوربينات يمكنكم وضعها هنا مباشرة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## automation (14 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك:56: :31:


----------



## ابو اية (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك يا اخي على هذه المحاضرة القيمة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي جزاك الله خير علي ماقدمت لنا واتمني من الله ان يجعلك نا فعا للمسلمين
:33:


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم سؤال كيفة اكون عضو


----------



## عمرالسعيد (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انار الله على الجميع من نور الايمان وارجو قبولي كمشترك بهذا الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## zakarov (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم على هدا العمل الرائع ، وأتمنى لو تم جمع ملفاته في صفحة واحدة حتى يمكن نسخها أو تحميلها بسهولة خصوصا وأن خاصية البحث لا تستخرج كل أجزاء الدروس.


----------



## علي عبد الرزاق (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرة الرائعة واتمنى لك النجاح والموفقية كنت بحاجة الى مثل هذه المحاضرة وانا ابحث منذ فترة على مصادر عن الطاقة البديلة وخصوصا الطاقة الشمسية .... شكرا


----------



## عماد البدرى (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً لكممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## هنيبال (14 أغسطس 2006)

[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ؛؛؛؛؛؛
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الممتاز 
واتقدم بجزيل الشكر الى كل من يبذل مافى وسعه
لنشر العلم والمعرفة للجميع


----------



## هنيبال (14 أغسطس 2006)

[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ؛؛؛؛؛؛
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الممتاز 
واتقدم بجزيل الشكر الى كل من يبذل مافى وسعه
لنشر العلم والمعرفة للجميع


----------



## عبد الله فهد (14 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله بكم جميعا صاحب الموضوع الأصلي و من أثراه و جزاكم خيراً بخير


----------



## amr khalil (14 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bakordjeme (15 أغسطس 2006)

والله ماقدر اوصفلك سعادتي في المستوى الراقي الذي رايت فيه الموضوع وجزاك الله خير من كل قلبي وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابراهيم (15 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (15 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر على المجهود الرائع*

أود أن أضيف صورة من نطاق الموقع الدى اعمل بة في هدا المجال ،تقبل فائق الاحترام
:77:


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (15 أغسطس 2006)

سؤالى هو كيف تظل السرعة ثابتة مع زيادة الحمل Mw


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 أغسطس 2006)

أخي عبدالله محمد سؤالك غير واضح ؟

أنتظر مزيد من الايضاح وانشاء الله نحاول أنا والمشرفة إجابتك

تحياتي


----------



## HAADY (16 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع القيم 

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (16 أغسطس 2006)

أولا شكرا لكم جميعا علي اطراء واحياء موقعنا المميز (اللهم جازي كل من ساهم بحرف ملء السموات والارض حسنات) لدلك دورنا هنا عظيم ودلك لفتح وتدليل اي عقبة امام المهندسين الجدد.
المخلص عبد اللة محمد.قريبا سارسل موضوع مهم وهو علاقة دورة التبريد بكفائة الوحدة وتاثيرها على انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## ابو مرتضى (16 أغسطس 2006)

thank you vrey mach


----------



## علي داود (16 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله في كل من نفع الناس بخدمات انسانية


----------



## نافل (16 أغسطس 2006)

استاذي الفاضل اسعد الله ايامك- هل تتكرم وتخبرني اين اجد توربين جورج داريو ولك خالص شكري


----------



## خيري الشريف (16 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع وزادكم الله من علمه بما ينفع هذه الأمة


----------



## مهند شريف (16 أغسطس 2006)

اخوه ان من العراق يرجى مساعدتي في كيفية تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية مع بعض الكتب ان وجد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*التوربين العمودي = توربين جورج داريو*

أخي الكريم نافل

بالنسبة للتوربين العمودي الذي هو توربين جورج داريو فهو متوفر ومرفق مع ردي هذا كاتالوجان

لنوعيات منه ويمكنك التواصل مع الشركات المنتجة له فورا أو من خلال شركات الإلكترونيات والمواد

الكهربية أو أن تصنعه بنفسك إذا كانت لديك القدرة وأتمنى أن أجد الوقت والمادة العلمية الجيدة

لأوضح لكم كيف تتم صناعتة بصورة مبسطة ان شاء الله.

أنظر للملفات المرفقة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة للأخ مهند لتعرف شيء عن طرق صناعة الخلايا أرجوا أن تراجع دروس الدورة السابقة

خاصة درس 3 و 4 و 5

ستعرف شيء بسيط أما الطريقة الحديثة فللأسف أنا نفسي أتمنى أن أعرف عنها المزيد

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجميع من شارك ولو بكلمة


----------



## علي صفاء (17 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الاعزاء وجزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## mr_zolo2007 (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين اخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء على هذا الجهد العظيم والمعلومات القيمة جدا وأشكر أخي skanom على هذه المعلومات المهمة والقيمة وأرجو منك يا أخي أن تمدنا بمزيد من المعلومات عن التوربين المغناطيسي وكافة الرسومات الأكثر توضيحا لمولد الطاقة باستخدام الطاقة المغناطيسية ومزيد من المعلومات عن تركيبه وطريقة تشغيله وارجو أن يكون ذلك باللغة العربية أن لغتي الانجليزية ليست جيدة فهذا المولد له مستقبل جيد لانه كما ذكرت يمكن أن يستخدم كمحرك للسيارة وأرجو من جميع الأخوة الفضلاء أن يمدونا بما يملكوا من معلومات عن هذا النوع من مولدات الطاقة باستخدام الطاقة المغناطيسية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندالنعيمي (19 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الفرعون المصرى2 (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخى على هالدرس فانتظار المزيد


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (19 أغسطس 2006)

ممممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## el_rayes (20 أغسطس 2006)

*استفسار؟؟؟؟؟*

اريد معلومات عن هندسة المنيا فى مصر بسرعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (22 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / محمود (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الافادة الغالية


----------



## محمد سامي زيدان (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## katooo777 (25 أغسطس 2006)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## احسان البصراوي (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على تزويدي بمعلومات اضافية عن مايخص الهندسة الميكانيكية 
وهذا لكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
المهندس : احســـــــــــــــــان البصراوي


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

ياريت لالمواعيد في الرسايل الخاصة 
وياريت يكون لكل الاقسام بحيث يبقي في رابط بين الموضوع والقسم


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

​
​​
​[url=http://www.elwfa.com/vb/upload/]



[/url]​​​​​​


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا ​


----------



## aymansafaga (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو المذيد وشكرا


----------



## ahmed 3x (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكرآ على هذة الدوره الجميله


----------



## عمران-الكرماني (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
أريد منك أخي العزيز الدروس السابقة بخصوص التوربينات واك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي داود (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله في كل من يخدم الامة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اشكر كل من علق وشارك معنا وحاول الاستفادة ​
واشكر كل من ساهم في درس التوربينات   وهم:​
م. ابو عمر
skanom
جيهان كمال​


عمران-الكرماني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
> أريد منك أخي العزيز الدروس السابقة بخصوص التوربينات واك جزيل الشكر




اخي عمران اهلا بك

هذه الدورة عبارة عن مجموعة دروس منفصلة كل درس يناقش موضوع معين......والدرس رقم 6 هو فقط من يتناول موضوع التوربينات

تحياتي للجميع:30:


----------



## zakaria bayome (22 سبتمبر 2006)

شاكرين جدا لجميع من قام باعداد عذا الدرس القيم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الفت نظركم اخواني بأن الاخ المشرف محمد الكردي جزاه الله خيرا قد انهى الدرس السابع بعنوان:

دورة الطاقة المتجددة_درس رقم (7):ترشيد اسهلاك الطاقةاضغط هنا

كل عام وانتم بخير شاكرين تواصكم:28:


----------



## Ansan (9 أكتوبر 2006)

عمل جيد جدا وممتاز
اشكركم عليه


----------



## عدنان النجار (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووو ر أخي علي هذة المعلومات التي نحن بأمس الحاجة لها ليس فقط مهندسين بل كل شرائح المجتمع حتي يتسني لهم معرفة كيفية توفير الطاقة والتي هي العمود الرئيسي في حياتنا اليومية


----------



## جمال جفول (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي سوف يستفيد منها جميع الناس اقتصادياً.

مشكورين جداً....


----------



## علي الشقيرات (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*علي الشقيرات*

عمل جيد ومشكور عليه وخاصة وأننا بحاجة ماسة إليه


----------



## شيرى 2005 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى المجهود والاهتمام.


----------



## rimanbil (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور على الجهد 

عسى أن يؤخذ به على كافة المستويات من أجل خير الجميع


----------



## Engr osama (9 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلا عمل جيد ولكم جزيل الشكر على ما تفيدونا من معلومات 

أخوكم المهندس/ أسامه 
شركة سابك


----------



## malk60 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## heny (10 أكتوبر 2006)

والله جيد جدا ....لأنني مهندس بشركة تسخين و تبريد


----------



## fadasi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للمشرف المهندس محمد الكردي على المعلومات القيمة في هذا الموضوع الحيوي


----------



## معمر (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك لما فيه خير وفائدة للجميع
وفقك الله للمزيد
مع تحياتي


----------



## pilot_789 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر خاص لك يا م.محمد الكردي


----------



## ELKADY787 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

many thanks my dear brother for these great efforts


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو منكم أخوتي الأكارم

وأتمنى أن تشاركونا بمالديكم من معارف في هذا المجال


----------



## katooo777 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

انها معلومات جيدة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك00ونحن بانتظار المزيد
مع التقدير


----------



## meheny (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمدلله وجزاكم الله خيرا على ما ينفع الامة حتى لو بالمعلومة موضوع الطاقة شائك جدا
لأنه مسالة ترشيد الأستهلاك متاخرة بعض الوقت لأنه فى بعض القطاعات كقطاع السياحة والفنادق قطعنا شوطا طويلا فى مسألة الترشيد من دورات واستخدام اى تقنيات تساعد فى مسألة الترشيد ولاكن نحن دائما فى امتنا العربية نصحوا متأخريين بعض الشىء اين نحن من الطاقة البديلة فيجب علينا المساهمة الفعالةفى عقد مثل هذه الدورات والندوات والحفاظ على عدم استنزاف ثروتنا وفققكم الله وراعكم على كل ما هو خير لأمتنا


----------



## meheny (13 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد وهبنا الله كنز لايفنا فى وطننا العربى وهو كنز الطاقة الشمسية فمزيد من التطوير لأستخدام هذه الطاقة


----------



## meheny (13 أكتوبر 2006)

وشكرا لكم وهو موضوع هام جدا جدا والله الموفق


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وأعانكم على تقديم المزيد ونرجو منكم القاء الضوء على كيفية تصميم انارة المبانى والمنشآت وافضل وانسب التصميمات مع تحياتى


----------



## الشريف الحرازي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ويكثر من امثالك وينفع بعلمك


----------



## Dr. Mohamed Saad (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*ندوات مشتركة*

يا شباب الخير ويا مهندسي العرب والمسلمين

لست أنا فقط من يجوز له إدارج المعلومات للدورة أي أنه لا أستاذ للدورة وانما نحن جميعا 

نتعاون في جمع الملعلومات ووضعها تحت عنوان الدرس المناسب

مثلا أنزلنا درس مفهوم الطاقة إذا كلكم تبحثون عن ما لم أدرجه أنا وتدرجونه أنتم وأتمنى من كل أصحاب الخبرات في هذا المجال أن يتعاونوا

------------------
-الاخ الكريماعتقد انها دعوة ممتازة لمشاركة اكثر من متخصص في المجال للتحضير للدورة
و بالفعل في كل الجامعات و الندوات العلمية العملية يكون المحاضرين اكثر من محاضر
و لتطبيق ذلك عمليا
اعتقد ممكن الاعلان عن الموضوع القادم
و تعيين منسق عام للدورة او الندوة
ثم الاعلان عن الخطوط العريضة لتلك الدورة (رؤس الاقلام و المواضيع ) التي سوف تغطيها _بإختصار الفهرس
تم علي كل متخصص يريد الاشتراك في تلك الندوة مراسلة المنسق و ذكر الموضوع و ارسال المواد التي يرغب في نشرها و من ثم تنشر الندوة
صحيح من الممكن ان لا تنجح هذة الطريقة في اول و ثاني موضوع لعدم اعتياد متخصصينا علي العمل التطوعي
و لكنها فكرة تحتاج الي المتابعة و نتائجها سوف تكون جمة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

Dr. Mohamed Saad قال:


> يا شباب الخير ويا مهندسي العرب والمسلمين
> 
> لست أنا فقط من يجوز له إدارج المعلومات للدورة أي أنه لا أستاذ للدورة وانما نحن جميعا
> 
> ...




والله يا دكتور محمد سعد تكلمت بهذا والحمدلله انك اقتبست كلامي لتذكر به

لكن المشكلة أنه كيف يمكن أن تنمي العمل التطوعي فللأسف المتخصصون بخلاء جدا بالمجهود

والعلم والسبب أنهم محبطون أصلا ولايرون امل في علومهم

لكن انا مع اقتراحك وهذا فعلا ما سيتم للدرس المقبل ولدي خطة وفكرة جديدة سأقوم بها بالتعاون مع 

إدارة الملتقى ، شاكر لك مشاركتك وأتمنى ان كنت من الخبراء أن تشارك في موضوع كنت طرحته 

سابقا بعنوان إذا كنت ممن عملوا في مجال الطاقة المتجددة .... 

مع فائق احترامي

م.محمد الكردي


----------



## suheil nusair (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الموضع ذو اهمية قصوى لذلك يجب على الحكومات العربية ان تولي جل اهتماماتها في موضوع التوعية لاسيما من المرحلة الابتدايئة في المدارس وشكراًجزيلاً


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (15 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير 
انشاء الله سوف 
نساهم معكم في اثراء الحوار


----------



## يعقوب بن يعقوب (15 أكتوبر 2006)

نشكركم جزيل الشكر على المواضيع الهادفة والمميزه والى الامام برعاية المولى عز وجل
ونسال الله ان يوفقنا واياكم وجميع المسلمين لما يحب ويرضاة


----------



## مهند شريف (15 أكتوبر 2006)

احسنت يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wawtanbo (15 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mostafa Awad (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*القاهرة مصر*

ألف شكر علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة ، نفعنا الله بها وفي هذه الأيام المباركة الطيبة أدعو الله لنا ولكم بأن يسدد خطانا لرفع مستوي بلادنا وأكرر شكري وتقديري


----------



## mokhtar (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ابو رند (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيك كل الخير وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## نهاد البغدادي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الله قلوبكم بالايمان بأقل جهد ممكن.
موضوع ممتاز.وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## عذبة السجايا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وثقل لهذا العمل ميزان حسناتك والهمك رشدك وانار قلبك بالايمان


----------



## شوان غازي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

رهييييييييييييييييييييييب اشكركم من كل قلبي يامبدعين


----------



## rehab_awco (20 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شرشار (21 أكتوبر 2006)

nice work hope to continue with this line advise


----------



## محمد السيوطى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## pp9mamdouh (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام اخوي..
شكرا جزيلا على هالمقال الحلو..

وانا حاليا اتابع العمل في السعوديه على برنامج كفاءة وتدقيق الطاقه
...وشكرا


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## احمد الطواهى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

تصميمات مكتبات بلللللللللللللللليييييييييييييييز


----------



## mokhtar (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## zakaria bayome (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ام سلمى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*اعمل في نفس المجال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اهنيء سيادتكم على هذا الجهد الرائع
حيث انني اعمل في هذا المجال مجال ترشيد الطاقة ومراجعات الطاقة والبيئة لذا يسرني ان اتعاون مع سيادتكم في هذا المجال لما فية المصلحة

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ام سلمى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اهنيء سيادتكم على هذا الجهد الرائع
> حيث انني اعمل في هذا المجال مجال ترشيد الطاقة ومراجعات الطاقة والبيئة لذا يسرني ان اتعاون مع سيادتكم في هذا المجال لما فية المصلحة
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


 

شكرا لكي أختي الكريمة

أرجوا أن تساهمي بطرح شيء مما تملكين من معلومات في هذا المجال

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## جنوب (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكم الله وبارك فيكم ولكم أعمالكم وخصوصاً هذا الجهد الجميل 

تحياتي 

جنوب


----------



## جمال علي حزام (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكركم على هذا الجهد المتفاني لقد قمتم بأهم ألعمال الأساسية في الحفظ على الطاقة
أخوكم م جمال


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

نريد رسومات توضيحيه


----------



## بنت الشاطئ 2 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد الكردى , معلومات رائعة جدا, لكن الصور فى الدرس الخامس مغلقة , و انا احتاجها بشدة اليوم


----------



## محمود عاشور احمد (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس محمد الكردى شكرا جزيلا على هذا الدرس القيم ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك
كيف ممكن احصل على الدروس الاربعه السابقه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم كلها متوفرة ....

راجع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=61577


----------



## musab052034 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نشكرك للمعلومات المهمه عن التوربينات 
لدي استفسار بسيط في التوربين البخاري
كيف يتم التحكم في سرعه التوربين مع تغيير الحمل 
نرجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (18 يناير 2010)

اقبلوني طالبا جديد وانا مشترك جديد والظاهر اها دورة ضخمة ساتفرغ لدراستها من الاول ومشكورين مقدما .


----------



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذه الدروس ونحن بانتطار الجديد


----------



## فولتضوئية (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لموضوعك المهم


----------



## osama19888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
وممكن سؤال جهاز التحكم فى الشحن هليمكن صناعته يدويا للحصول على أقل من 5 أمبير ولو فيه ياريت الدائرة الالكترونية 
ومشكور اخى :56:


----------



## مهند المهداوي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
تحياتي للاخ محمد الكردي ولباقي اعضاء الملتقى احب اسجل حضوري معكم في هذه الدورة وان شاء الله نتبادل المعرفة في هذا المجال​


----------



## zakaria bayome (14 أغسطس 2011)

عندي تعليق صغير ان كان خاطيء رجاء تصليحه هو ان القوة المبزوله على الجدار والتي نتج عنها عدم وجود ازاحة كانت اقل من المطلوب لحدوث الازاحه وبالطبع هي اكبر في الشغل المبذول من الصفر _اي انها لا تساوي صفر كما ذكر وشكرا
_

من طاقة حركية إلى حرارية كماذكرت أيضا تشتت بعضها على الجدار على صورة حرارة بدليل ارتفاع

حرارة يديك الملامسة للجدار


----------



## ctr1212 (9 فبراير 2012)

اين هي الدروس


----------

